# New Rotom Forms



## Pikachu (Sep 13, 2008)

This image is from Pokebeach. It shows the new Rotom forms.





Any comments on the design?


----------



## Dinru (Sep 13, 2008)

All I can say is:

Rotom: The newest in creepy household appliances


----------



## cheesecake (Sep 13, 2008)

> Rotom: The newest in creepy household appliances


This. They are creepy and awesome at the same time.


----------



## Icalasari (Sep 13, 2008)

Ranked by Deadliness (least to most):

Fridge
Washing Machine
Fan
Oven
Lawn Mower

Ranker by Happiness (least to most):

Fridge (Sad)
Washing  Machine (Sad/Meh/Upset)
Fan (Happy)
Oven (OMG I CAN BURN THINGS!)
Lawn Mower (Ecstatic, "IMMAMOWYOUDOWNNAORAWR!")

Coincidence?


----------



## Diz (Sep 13, 2008)

Wow. I never thought of it that way. Creepy.


----------



## ZimD (Sep 14, 2008)

These are epic win. I didn't think Rotom could get any cooler, but he just did.

EDIT: The oven has boxing gloves o_o


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Sep 14, 2008)

The Lawn Mower Rotom completely owns.


----------



## Zeph (Sep 14, 2008)

It's not an oven, it' a toaster.

I love them all, despite what anyone else says. I wish I was a Spin Rotom...


----------



## Alxprit (Sep 14, 2008)

Zim Del Invasor said:


> These are epic win. I didn't think Rotom could get any cooler, but he just did.
> 
> EDIT: The oven has boxing gloves o_o


Dude, those are oven mitts.


----------



## Sevenclaws (Sep 14, 2008)

Hrm... the 'Fan' Rotom looks quite deadly... I wonder if there will be new moves for the different forms...?


----------



## Pelipy (Sep 14, 2008)

Sevenclaws said:


> Hrm... the 'Fan' Rotom looks quite deadly... I wonder if there will be new moves for the different forms...?


Fridge = Blizzard
Oven = Overheat
Washing machine = Hydro Pump
Fan = Air Cutter
Evil Lawnmover = Leat Storm

It's a shame you lose the attacks when you change forms though.. it would have been so funny to see a washing machine use Overheat.


----------



## Zeph (Sep 14, 2008)

You know, they do have proper names. It's not 'Fridge Rotom' and 'Lawnmower Rotom'...


----------



## Pelipy (Sep 14, 2008)

Zephyrous Castform said:


> You know, they do have proper names. It's not 'Fridge Rotom' and 'Lawnmower Rotom'...


I know, but people know what I'm talking about if I use those names. Besides, I'm not too keen on some of the real names. 'Cut' Rotom doesn't fit such a manic machine.


----------



## Vyraura (Sep 14, 2008)

fucking win 

i love rotom even more now


----------



## Eevee (Sep 14, 2008)

Zephyrous Castform said:


> You know, they do have proper names. It's not 'Fridge Rotom' and 'Lawnmower Rotom'...


proper names are dumb

toaster oven rotom is clearly best


----------



## Not Meowth (Sep 14, 2008)

They are... frightening >_<


----------



## nastypass (Sep 14, 2008)




----------



## Fredie (Sep 14, 2008)

Hey Walker, can you put a link instead of a picture, it gives a horizontal scroll bar.
I think they look pretty cool, although, does anyone know how it changes forms?


----------



## Kai Lucifer (Sep 14, 2008)

Has anyone noticed that the tag says "Child Pornography?" O_O

This shows how to change rotom forms.


----------



## Not Meowth (Sep 14, 2008)

Kai said:


> Has anyone noticed that the tag says "Child Pornography?" O_O


Yes, I thought it best not to mention it really O_o


----------



## Jetx (Sep 14, 2008)

I like them all, but the not the Fan Rotom. Fan makes it lose its special number: 5; four alternate forms and the original. But most of all, it doesn't look as good, and it doesn't fit in with "120 base power move is learnt by me" theme. Oh, and it doesn't give any good coverage.


----------



## Zhorken (Sep 14, 2008)

How is 5 Rotom's special number?  o.O

Also _fuck yes_ these are awesome.


----------



## Pikachu (Sep 14, 2008)

Who put CHILD PORNOGRAPHY as a tag?


----------



## Espeon (Sep 14, 2008)

Rotom has 5 resistances, it learns 5 electric moves naturally, it has 5 letters in its name and naturally learns 5 special attacks.


----------



## Zhorken (Sep 14, 2008)

Sure, I guess, but that's a bit too contrived to justify the idea that five forms would be more symbolic.


----------



## Teenage Angst (Sep 14, 2008)

Kai said:


> Has anyone noticed that the tag says "Child Pornography?" O_O


Well, we are talking about household appliances coming to life. Who knows what could happen?

I miss the days long ago, when the people who designed all of the Pokémon actually possessed originality. Making alternate forms was bad enough, but did Gamefreak/Nintendo have to sink as low as household appliances? I can understand the idea, but it just seems like such an epic fail because we're talking about Pokémon here.

The lawnmower Rotom is ludicrous and over-hyped as well.


----------



## Invader Palkia (Sep 15, 2008)

I WANT THE EVIL LAWN MOWER.

...I like the new forms. :D

...Especially the Evil Lawnmower. It's awesome.


----------



## o_O (Sep 15, 2008)

I liek the Rotoms. They're awesome. I like the Washing Machine best.
BTW There's like 3 threads tagged with child pornography.


----------



## Diz (Sep 15, 2008)

Great. The better looking (but more evil) cousin of 'Is that a F***ing bear?'


----------



## J.T. (Sep 15, 2008)

guys am i the only one who liked rotom's original form :U

although these forms still look awesome

LAWN MOWER OF DOOOOOOOOOOOOOM


----------



## Crazy Linoone (Sep 15, 2008)

Awesomesauce. 

More reasons that Rotom is one of my favorite Pokemon. 

I so want a lawnmower Rotom... The fan one is awesome, too. Too bad they don't have a TV Rotom, or, better, a computer Rotom. Then Rotom and PorygonZ can take over the world!


----------



## Not Meowth (Sep 15, 2008)

pikachu629 said:


> Who put CHILD PORNOGRAPHY as a tag?


Dunno, but they seem to have done it at two un-child-pornography-related threads too.


----------



## Renteura (Sep 15, 2008)

toaster rotom is epic win


----------



## Alxprit (Sep 15, 2008)

These forms made me want to be a Rotom.


----------



## Invader Palkia (Sep 15, 2008)

J.T. said:


> guys am i the only one who liked rotom's original form :U
> 
> although these forms still look awesome
> 
> LAWN MOWER OF DOOOOOOOOOOOOOM


Well I liked the original form... Sorta. More then most others, it was on the better half of the pokes.

And Yes they do.

THE LAWNMOWER WILL TAKE OVER THE WORLD MWAHAHAHAHAHA
...


----------



## Chimera (Sep 15, 2008)

I LOVE THEM. Rotom just got even more awesome. :D

I want one.


----------



## Seritinajii (Sep 15, 2008)

> I miss the days long ago, when the people who designed all of the Pokémon actually possessed originality. Making alternate forms was bad enough, but did Gamefreak/Nintendo have to sink as low as household appliances? I can understand the idea, but it just seems like such an epic fail because we're talking about Pokémon here.
> 
> The lawnmower Rotom is ludicrous and over-hyped as well.


I was predicting very slightly (but really hoping not) they'd use inanimate objects. Hopefully they don't go overboard though - Yu-Gi-Oh's like trains, cars, bleah.

When I first saw these, I thought they were fan-made, but with them on Serebii + others with in-game pictures and explanation, it's not looking fake anymore. D:


----------



## Proto_Fan (Sep 16, 2008)

No, the lawnmower, it's so...I dunno, just doesn't appeal to me.

OVEN ROTOM HOWEVER, IT IS AWESOME.


----------



## Icalasari (Sep 16, 2008)

Jetx said:


> I like them all, but the not the Fan Rotom. Fan makes it lose its special number: 5; four alternate forms and the original. But most of all, it doesn't look as good, and it doesn't fit in with "120 base power move is learnt by me" theme. Oh, and it doesn't give any good coverage.


It still has the magic number

Five ALTERNATE forms :D


----------



## Akai Safaia (Sep 16, 2008)

Oh my God. Those are.. creepy.. but very adorable-ish. I love the oven and lawnmover ones. Those look like they can deal some serious hurt on an innocent bystander.. x3


----------



## Adnan (Sep 17, 2008)

Loll even a 5 year old could think of this.

But the lawnmower, hahaha! That is just badass!


----------



## Altaria-Lover (Sep 17, 2008)

To be honest, 'Frost Rotom' sounds weird. I prefer 'Fridgetom', or 'LOLFRIDGE'.
Something like that, anyway.


----------



## Not Meowth (Sep 17, 2008)

Altaria-Lover said:


> To be honest, 'Frost Rotom' sounds weird. I prefer 'Fridgetom', or *'LOLFRIDGE'*.
> Something like that, anyway.


I am so using this as a nickname for my Rotom. XD


----------



## Frozen Weta (Sep 18, 2008)

Honestly, I love the new Rotom forms.  Unfortunately, I probably won't be able to get them.  I hope I can somehow get them, because battling Pokemon with a psychotic lawnmower thing would just be so awesome.


----------



## Icalasari (Sep 18, 2008)

Frozen Weta said:


> Honestly, I love the new Rotom forms.  Unfortunately, I probably won't be able to get them.  I hope I can somehow get them, because battling Pokemon with a psychotic lawnmower thing would just be so awesome.


I can always use my AR to get a Pokemon that is holding a Secret Key, then trade it to you

^^ See? AR's aren't ALL bad :D


----------



## Drifloon Rocks (Sep 18, 2008)

I love the lawnmower one. I agree that the names suck. Wash, heat, spin, frost and cut? Not so much. But my favorite has to be the lawn mower one.

There's always the chance that the names will change in the English version. Though it's unlikely.


----------



## Frozen Weta (Sep 18, 2008)

Icalasari said:


> I can always use my AR to get a Pokemon that is holding a Secret Key, then trade it to you
> 
> ^^ See? AR's aren't ALL bad :D


...I see.  I guess so, but the only reason AR's bug me is because of the annoying 12-year-olds who use them to get a full team of Level 100 shiny Uber Legendaries.  Unfortunately, the Pokemon nerds at school consist of only people like that, some guy from 12th grade who gave me a Chikorita for a Spiritomb like a year ago, and me.

But, yeah... My second most favorite Rotom form would have to be the Toaster.


----------



## Drifloon Rocks (Sep 18, 2008)

Teenage Angst said:


> I miss the days long ago, when the people who designed all of the Pokémon actually possessed originality. Making alternate forms was bad enough, but did Gamefreak/Nintendo have to sink as low as household appliances? I can understand the idea, but it just seems like such an epic fail because we're talking about Pokémon here.


In my opinion, the old Pokemon were less creative. A cat. A rat. A bat.

Now they're better. A plasma ghost that can posses household appliances? Very creative in my opinion. A ghost balloon that drags children to the underworld is pretty original, too, I think.


----------



## Crazy Linoone (Sep 18, 2008)

Altaria-Lover said:


> To be honest, 'Frost Rotom' sounds weird. I prefer 'Fridgetom', or *'LOLFRIDGE'*.
> Something like that, anyway.


:D 

I'll name mine LOLAWNMOWER. 

Imagine making your breakfast with the Rotom Toaster...


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire (Sep 18, 2008)

Walker said:


> http://fc08.deviantart.com/fs36/f/2008/255/4/b/4bed24d304dd1a8a11609baf0a8ce8a0.png


Am I the only one who found this pic... erotic?


Crazy Linoone said:


> Imagine making your breakfast with the Rotom Toaster...


It's the way of the future, the Rotom household! :D


----------



## Mad MOAI (Sep 18, 2008)

Cut: HeeeEEE hee hehehe! VROOOOM! CRASH! I meant to do that! Ow...
Frost: *rolls eyes* he did it again....
Heat: Yeah. He's the crazy one.
Spin: No, I'm crazy! WHIRRRRRRR
Wash: I can spin faster than you! WHIRRRRR


Rotom is epic win.


----------



## Not Meowth (Sep 18, 2008)

Crazy Linoone said:


> I'll name mine LOLAWNMOWER.


Would that fit? XD


----------



## Zeph (Sep 18, 2008)

^Unfortunately not D: It's one character too much.


----------



## Not Meowth (Sep 18, 2008)

Maybe LOLMOWER?

...incidentally "adult pornography" is now a tag. =/


----------



## Kai Lucifer (Sep 18, 2008)

Who keeps on posting these sick tags? And why doesn't a mod do anything about it?

Anyway, forget lolmower, LOLTOASTER is the best.


----------



## Not Meowth (Sep 18, 2008)

Evidently someone is turned on by these new forms, but can't decide on Rotom's exact age group.

LOLFAN ftw.


----------



## Zeph (Sep 18, 2008)

LOLWASHINGMACHINE is better. Or LOLLIGHTNINGBALL.


----------



## Not Meowth (Sep 18, 2008)

Zephyrous Castform said:


> LOLWASHINGMACHINE is better. Or LOLLIGHTNINGBALL.


How about LOLOVEN?


----------



## Zeph (Sep 18, 2008)

Hasn't that already been said?


----------



## Not Meowth (Sep 18, 2008)

Zephyrous Castform said:


> Hasn't that already been said?


I think LOLTOASTER has, but it's blatantly an oven.


----------



## Zeph (Sep 18, 2008)

I thought it was a toaster... it has _two_ slots.


----------



## Not Meowth (Sep 18, 2008)

Zephyrous Castform said:


> I thought it was a toaster... it has _two_ slots.


Where?

It has a little oven door and is wearing oven _gloves_. It's toaster-_shaped_, I'll grant you that, but it's so an oven.


----------



## Zeph (Sep 18, 2008)

...I was sure, when I looked at the art for it, it had two little slots on front and not a big one with a divider.


----------



## Bombsii (Sep 18, 2008)

i must say they are a bit stupid but kinda okay at the same time


----------



## Eevee (Sep 18, 2008)

TOASTER

OVEN

>:(


----------



## Crazy Linoone (Sep 26, 2008)

I say that it's a toasteroven. Or oventoaster. 

Or an oventoastertoasteroven. Maybe toasterovenoventoaster?


----------



## Wymsy (Sep 26, 2008)

The little lawnmower Rotom is the most amusing. The rest just look ugly.


----------



## Ayame (Sep 27, 2008)

That's... really nice.
0_o
It's silly, but it's also adorable in some creepy, possessed appliance way.
*tries not to think of The Brave Little Toaster*
On a side note, he, Pokebeach.  I think one of my friends knew/met the main person behind that site...
A long time ago.


----------



## Alxprit (Sep 29, 2008)

Dang... I can't get the new forms. You need the Secret Key even if you cheat your way into the room...


----------



## Noctowl (Oct 3, 2008)

Well, they're interesting. I'll give em that. But I will always love the original rotom more. =3


----------

